# Names in Elvish



## Helcaraxë (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm trying to think up a nickname for myself in Elvish that sounds cool and means something cool. 

What I have so far is:

Angmir
Anganor
Anormir
Celebanor
Dagormir

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 6, 2003)

yeah id suggest Celebthôl, but its mine


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 6, 2003)

If you want your _real_ name in Quenya elvish, go to the Quenya Lapseparma.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks, but my name is conviently not on there. But its an unusual name. Anway, I was more thinking about a name that has a distinct meaning like "Iron-Star" (Angmir)


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 6, 2003)

My name would be Vana or Almie or Almare or Eruanne. I like Vana best. 

Names for you:

-Ithicara (moonfang)
-Golomacil (sounds bad but means Wise sword)
-Celebweth (silver shadow)
-Arahir or Araheru (Noble Lord)
-Angcara (Iron FAng)
-Kalechoir (Awakening Light, sounds good, weird meaing though)

I have more, so just ask if needed!

Anne


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow. Great names!! Thx. Do you have a good source I could use?   

-MoGoBa


----------



## Boromir (Jun 6, 2003)

Go to Google.com and search Hobbit name generator, then it will take you to a website. Then up at the top it will say Elvish name, then click on it. You have to type your name and your last name. My name is Elendil Elanesse.  My Hobbit name is Nob Hardbottle, it's pretty cool, hope you like it.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, I already tried that. Thx though. My elvish name was Tuor Telperien and I wanted something more original. My hobbit name was Samwise Maggot. LOLOLOL


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 6, 2003)

I hate those name generaters...

I actually use books. So to use my sorce you need $16... 

Anne


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 6, 2003)

My Sindarian name is Tûrwaithon... Nicholas. I like Celebweth! That's mine! Dibs!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *If you want your real name in Quenya elvish, go to the Quenya Lapseparma.  *



That's a nice site. My Quenya name is Eruantalon or Eruntalon. Neat!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 6, 2003)

that site is nice, but my strange and strange a few more times name was, of corse, not on it. my name is never on those pre-written thingies.i am trying not to give everyone a lecture about how they should make the things with the names on them. it bothers me. anyway, my elf name ( Anne told me it was some middle earth language....................) is Raen. and it is my real name too!!!!! scary.


ps. if it is not yet know, it is a name for a girl and i AM a girl thank you. 

Raen


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *That's a nice site. My Quenya name is Eruantalon or Eruntalon. Neat!  *


That's pretty close to mine. Mine is Erunantion, or Eruanion. I prefer Erunantion.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, my Arabic name is "Estel"!  I say "Arabic" because it's the Arabic version of my name that I looked up.


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 7, 2003)

My Elvish name would be Erunámo, thats pretty cool.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmph, they didn't have _Kasper_.. I had to use the C.. 
Well, I'm Harwë! Pretty neat, I tihnk.  But what name wouldn't be cool in Quenya?!

Wait, does _Lapseparma_ mean "Child-book"?? It sounds a little odd.. Anyway a little tidbit: _lapsi_ is Finnish for 'child'. 
Unbelievably cool site though, I can't believe I didn't know about it! 

Anyway, I usually create names myself..
The name of one of my Godly, angelic helpers is Icáli, which means 'light' (not in Quenya though ).


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah, Raen in Sindarin is wanderer. Think: 'Gilraen' meaing Wandering Star. My name is close to a Sindarin word: Anna means Gift, and my names Anne, so it's close. I know Raen, I looked for your name and I knew I wouldn't find it, my name was there...Vana (meaing fair or fair-haired)

Anne


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 7, 2003)

But your hair isn't blonde Anne! it's reddish! is that fair? or however you spell it for that meaning of the word.* i cannot spell*
i don't know if red hair is fair hair. and no, i AM NOT trying to be funny. *makes evil face at spelling, and realises, spelling cannot be seen!!!*

Raen


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 7, 2003)

Raen, fair means beautiful for the tenth time! 

Anne


----------



## Turin (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't remember the exact name but go to the barrow downs name translator, it gives you your name in elvish, dwarvish, orcish, redbook translation, and hobbit.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 7, 2003)

YAY!!!! I've devised a name for myself will help help from all of you!!! how's this: Arcalion, meaning "son of noble light" which is kinda odd but cool nonetheless. THX ALL!!!!


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah but thats just random, or so Aulë said anyway....


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 7, 2003)

Well, I'm sorry if you don't like the name. And I don't really care if it's random; it sounds cool and its meaning is odd but cool. It's original and thats whats important.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 7, 2003)

What's you're guyses names? I can look them up quickly... Mine's Tûrwaithon


----------



## Turin (Jun 7, 2003)

My real name would be Caranpaurion


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm a 'gift of God'
Therefore my name is Eruanno 

And yes, the Barrow Downs Generator is completely random. (There is a statement at the bottom of the page that admits it so)


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 8, 2003)

I know it's random. I didn't use the barrow downs to come up with my name. I devised it myself.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea about the "Quenyatized" form of Beleg?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 8, 2003)

What exactly to you mean "Quenyatized" form of Beleg. 

This might answer your question: Beleg means mighty in quenya. So it is already in quenya...if that's what you want.

Anne


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Morgoth"sBane _
> *Well, I'm sorry if you don't like the name. And I don't really care if it's random; it sounds cool and its meaning is odd but cool. It's original and thats whats important. *



I meant the Barrows Down name Generator is random, not the name you made up.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ledreanne313_
> Beleg means mighty in quenya.


_Beleg_ is actually Sindarin, not Quenya. I don't think there are any words beginning with 'B' in Quenya.
Beleg, hmm.. I don't know that much Quenya, but _Poldórëa_ might be close to the meaning of "mighty". If you just want to 'Quenyize' the name Beleg, I'd have to make it up. 
'B' is always changed to/from a 'V' into/from Quenya, so it would definately start with a V.. Maybe _Volórë_? I dunno.


----------



## Veramir (Jun 16, 2003)

My elvish name is Melde. I think it's perdy!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jun 16, 2003)

:: points to screen name:: thats my name in elvish, or so the name generator said. do they have a quenya or sindarin word for church? that,s the meaning of my name, but i can't find it...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

Whats your name? I could look it up for you. And if you have a last name that isn't too crazy (like Brown, Gray, Smith) I could look that up too. Chances are you got you'rs at a random name generator.


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, according to the Name Generator my elf name is Maranwë Lossëhelin - that sounds much better than my real name  

And my hobbit name is Melilot Bramble of Willowbottom - not too bad


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 25, 2003)

my elven name is Deludien high queen of the noldor
my hobbit name is clengwen chubbs of bywater


----------

